# Difference between spackle and joint compound



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Good Idea!

Spackle- or patching compound- or filler- is meant for smaller fills. It comes in many forms and densities . Lightweight for quick , easy but not strong to something like crackshot, the actual Spackle brand, Elmers wood filler etc.

Joint compound is usually used to finish the tape joints in sheetrock, fill a wall /room of screws- big stuff. 
It is also used to do skim coating.
It can come in ready mixed buckets- 1gal/5gal
or there is a powdered type that you mix with water that sets hard by chemical reaction in a given time (20/45/90 min.)

The name Spackle is actually a registered trademark of the Muralo Paint comp. , but like kleenex, has become the word used to describe all sorts of products.

There's a start- what did I miss?


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Talking about 20/45/90 set mud. Those who do not use the product very often need to know that if you mix more than you can spread in a very short amount of time it will harden in your mud tray very quickly. 20/45/90 is drying time not working time. Get this stuff on fast, it will set up in your tray in no time. 

P.S. the hotter the water you mix with it the faster it sets up, on the wall and in the tray.

Who is SPEEDY GONZALIS????????????


----------



## bryanp (Aug 24, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> Good Idea!
> There's a start- what did I miss?


One problem I have had when I go to the home improvement store is knowing what all the various products are and what should I be looking for. When I explain my problem, they routinely suggest spackle, however it seems joint compound is better. 

Will the product acutally say "joint compound"?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, like anything, there is a variety there too.
But some will say Joint compound, some will say all purpose.
The fillers will be on the shelves in the paint Dept, the Joint compound will be close to the sheetrock. 
Fillers come in small tubs, usually a qt and smaller. Joint compound usually comes in 5er, but they also make it available in gals, boxes ( for the pro who goes through a lot), and sometimes small amounts for the diy.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, the product will show the name of what it is. Spackle will normally be in the painting department, joint compound will be found in the drywall area. If you a lucky to find someone in the paint department who has a clue he could direct you but that is very ify!!!!!!!!!!!! 

If you post your need here on the forum you will get the RIGHT information on weather you need Spackle or Joint Compound since they are totally different products and do different jobs.

We are here to help you, Please do not rely on the Big Box Stores to know what will work best for you. The guidance here is from YEARS of experience, not three weeks training.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 24, 2011)

I wrote up a nice post and it seems its disappeared. Ill write a shorter one thats to the point.

I am essentially "re-surfacing" my ceiling after attempts to remove a popcorn ceiling didnt go as cleanly as hoped. I would need a joint compound instead of spackling, correct?


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

If you do a search on popcorn ceilings you will find a wealth of information already posted. If you are having new issues, Please bring them on!!

And yes to your question, you need joint compound>


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

bryanp said:


> One problem I have had when I go to the home improvement store is knowing what all the various products are and what should I be looking for. When I explain my problem, they routinely suggest spackle, however it seems joint compound is better.
> 
> Will the product acutally say "joint compound"?



Thats because they are all idiots at those stores. they didnt even know what backer rod is. they sell it in the store so they should know. only time you use spackel is for small holes.


----------

